# Favourite vegetables



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Well vote. Healthy food for the win, i guess.


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

Went with Tomatoes for the sheer amount of mileage they get, with sauces and everything. I love tomatoes on a sandwich.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Shit. All of the above. I consume much more veggies than I do fruit. :tongue:


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

Jalapenos for the win! It's not even just the heat but they taste amazing! They're undoubtedly my favourite topping on pizza roud:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Picked potatoes. Tomatoes and mushrooms were really close.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Potatoes - Overall just a great "staple" food
Tomatoes - Very versatile, it can be a sauce, topping, soup, and many other things
Spinach - My favorite kind of salad
Asparagus - Excellent when grilled

Tomatoes probably come out at the top.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

There are maybe only one or two vegetables I'm not fond of. Other than those said vegetables, I like anything and everything tossed my way. If I had to compile a top 5 from that list, it would probably go something like:

1. Lettuce
2. Potatoes
3. Onions
4. Broccoli
5. Mushrooms

Honorable mentions: Any style of corn, carrots, cauliflower.

Peas, tomatoes, green beans, and bell peppers are all pretty good fruits.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

1. Spinach
2. Beans
3. Cucumber

I love these vegetables!


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Carrots...

Note: Tomatoes, cucumbers, and anything else with seeds are technically fruits.


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

Wait, why can we only pick one? I like all those veggies except for cauliflower. I don't think it is really cauliflower's fault that it is tasteless and bland and people misuse it in place of rice, potatoes and noodles.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Potatoes. I can eat them all the time, like pasta. Steam, roasted, fried, sauce/not, with the skin, sandwich. And even with other veggies.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

Sweet potato


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I cannot choose :sad: so many yummies.

I actually loved Brussels sprouts as a kid, still do but I'm not sure they're my favourite anymore.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Nesta said:


> Wait, why can we only pick one? I like all those veggies except for cauliflower. I don't think it is really cauliflower's fault that it is tasteless and bland and people misuse it in place of rice, potatoes and noodles.


Sorry. Should added that option.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I enjoy certain mushrooms, carrots, and pumpkin to a certain extent, but potatoes win out for being consistently appetizing. 

*cue Samwise*


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Such a lack luster op. Lol


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Terri Schiavo.


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

everything.. except wtf is leek?


----------



## Lovebeam (Feb 17, 2014)

Artichoke with lemon!
Artichoke with parmesan!
Artichoke with vinegar and herbs!
Artichoke boiled!
Artichoke raw!
Artichoke in salad!
Artichoke from a can!

Etc...


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Potatoes, broccoli, mushrooms, brussels sprouts, asparagus, spinach, onion in that order probably roud:


----------

